# jkd questions



## drummingman (Oct 24, 2006)

i really don't know all that much about this style but i do have some questions about it.
what other styles does jkd take from?
is jkd a good style to start martial art training in if someone has never done martial arts before?
what type of ground fighting is there in jkd?
im looking to study martial arts for real world self defense,is jkd good for this?
i have bed tendinitis in both wrists and a bad knee so how would that effect training in jkd?
from what i have read there are no set list of moves to practice in jkd.if this is the case how can there be a curriculum? and if there are set moves do they have specific names like in american kenpo?
are there blocks and/or parries in jkd or just bobing and weaving like in boxing?
what are some good websites to check out for learning about jkd?
thanks all.


----------



## Jimi (Oct 24, 2006)

Don't try to learn JKD from websites, but websites may be able to answer some of your questions. There is a curriculum for Jun Fan Gung Fu and other resourses for Jeet Kune Do attributes etc... Look back into some posts here in the JKD section and you will get an idea of curriculum and even the political situations as well. Warning, looking into JKD without having contact with some legit JFGF/JKD instructor can be confusing and disheartening. Best Of Luck Bro. PEACE JIMI


----------



## g-bells (Oct 24, 2006)

the above post is correct but try looking at these:  progressive street fighting systems, insantos academy,hardcorejkd,jkdfederation. this have some good info to get you started. www.jkdkali.com with tim mcfatridge was very helpful to me. good luck


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 24, 2006)

JKD is a non-classical, non-traditional, combat modified American martial art with a strong foundation from Wing Chun Kung Fu, boxing, and fencing. It is based upon the principles of simplicity, realism, and individuality.​


----------



## jeff5 (Oct 25, 2006)

JKD, at least as Lee orginially taught it, will resemble boxing and kick boxing to the un-trained eye.  You'll also see a lot of Wing Chun type trapping AND strikes in it, although this will vary by instructor and by time period.  (Seattle/Oakland have more trapping than the later L.A. years)  Its mostly composed of Western Boxing, Western Fencing, Kicks from many styles, and Wing Chun.  There are blocks, in JKD, many come from Wing Chun, and lots of defensive moves come from boxing as well.  The ultimate goal though is to intercept and attack and cut it off before it gets to you.  If you block/parry, its one time then you immediately counter attack and destroy the other person's structure.   

Its fine to start JKD with no prior Martial Arts knowledge, and I think it is a good system for self defense.  JKD is not geared towards tournament, sport, or competition.  

It doesn't have a whole lot of ground fighting ala BJJ or MMA type stuff, although there are grappling moves in the original curriculum.  Many folks have branched out and added ground fighting and more grappling to what they teach.  

There are techinques, and a set curriculum for what is taught.  It starts off with basic foot work and strikes, moves on to more complex kick boxing and trapping drills, sensitivity work, sparring, attribute development etc.  Some schools teach forms such as Ung Moon, Si Lum Tao, and the Mook Jong (wooden dummy form), some don't.  ( I know its always said that there are no forms in JKD, but they're there, albiet from the earlier years of the art)

Hope that helped, here's another site with good information.  You might have to register, but its a really good message board.

http://bigjkd.forumco.com/default.asp


----------



## Robert Lee (Oct 25, 2006)

Bruce felt it was hard for a beginer to grasp the JKD concept. And felt many would not truely asorb its meaning. But I think yes as a beginer you have nothing to unlearn. You will find it perhaps a little harder the first few months Until you work through the eraly phases. It does have the base structure Of western boxing, fencing and wing chun. Now as already said it depends on who you train under the later stage had less wing chun then the Oakland and seattle group. It has a working amount of grappling to it. You would see in the advanced levels to begin with. JKD? Jun Fan which ever you wish to refure it as. Does have a instructing type program it is taught by. Each phase had certion training tools the student were taught. THe Idea is to learn and free your self from What you had been taught to a point of you are just doing what you do. Then JKD has no name because you are that name its yours no one elses. All M/A arts really grow to this if you lets say have your own truth. That truth is what you learned. And the tools that you could not use you left behind. Fars as your problems well you would have to work around them for any art. And should perhaps talk to an instructor to see if your needs could be met. JKD is not for every one BUt same for all arts. The person chooses. And the person comes first In making any art workable. Good luck on what ever you decide JKD is good but is it for you. You have to find that out


----------



## drummingman (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks all.
these are the 2 places that im looking into for studying jkd at:  complete fitness in fairfax va.your gonna have to google it because for some reason when i tried to put in the url it just kept getting messed up when i tryed to post it.
http://www.scubajkd.com if you look at jeet kune do under the martial science section he refers to jeet kune do as jun fan gung fu.is there a reason why he calls it this instead of jeet kune do?
please let me know what you think


----------



## Jimi (Oct 26, 2006)

Li Jun Fan was Bruce Lees Chinese given name. He first named his training Jun Fan Gung Fu, after himself. Then as he developed, he called his expression JKD. Jun Fan is considered the base art for JKD by many. Hope that helps.


----------



## jeff5 (Oct 26, 2006)

There's honestly no consistency in how the terms are used.  Sometimes, Jun Fan is used for what Lee taught in Oakland and Seattle while Jeet Kune Do is what was taught in L.A.  Sometimes Jeet Kune Do is used for all three.  Sometimes, Jun Fan Gung Fu is used for all three.  Sometimes its all called Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do. (a name which the Lee family now owns)  

It doesn't seem like either school teaches purely JKD/Jun Fan, they teach a mix.  Personally I like cross training, BUT just be aware, that you will probably learn some things that are from the actual curriculum Lee taught, and some things that are from other arts.  Again, I like cross training (I train in many of those same arts on that site), but I also like knowing the original art, where things come from, and what they are called.  

Both schools look decent , the one you linked looks to have a bit more qualified instructor, on paper.  Paper is well...just paper though.  The proof is in the pudding so to speak.  I do like the curriculum on the one you linked, (I looked at the other you didn't link too) it seems like he divides the arts that he teaches quite nicely.  My advice is check both schools out, see which instructor you like best and your most comfortable with.  Good luck!


----------



## drummingman (Oct 28, 2006)

i just checked on a school in my area that teaches jeet kune do.the school aslo teached bjj and muay thai.
i called the school and asked them about taking jkd lessons and they told me that they want me to take a few monthes of MT and bjj before i can start jkd.does anyone know why they won't let me go right into jkd first?
i also just bought a book called "jeet kune do basics".does anyone have this book and what do you think of it if you do?


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Oct 30, 2006)

I would recommend buying Bruce Lee's "Tao of Jeet Kune Do". Excellent book, very insightful.

Best of luck.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 31, 2006)

I think that the philosphies of Jeet Kune Do seem to be more or less sound.  I have not read the Tao of Jeet Kune Do though.  I do believe that I will just to see what it is all about.

Would someone give me a review please?


----------



## Zaose (Nov 4, 2006)

The tao is very good at giving you some of JKDs principles. It has a lot of stuff in it that IS NOT JKD - since the tao is a compilation of Bruce's notes, you get things in there he was commenting on to himself, and other things that were just scribbled down. 

It DOES have a LOT of EXCELLENT JKD material, and is a "must buy" in my opinion.  

The Jeet Kune Do book by tuttle publishing is also excellent for JKD information, and actually has a lot more actual JKD in it.


----------



## jeff5 (Nov 5, 2006)

I like Tao, but keep in mind its kind of like reading someone's personal notes.  Good stuff in there, but it can be a bit hard to comprehend at times.


----------



## joeygil (Dec 4, 2006)

I recommend Chris Kent's "Jeet Kune Do: A to Z" for techniques.

The Tao is a bit hard to work through, as it was never really meant to be published.  

I'd consider "Bruce Lee Jeet Kune Do Bruce Lee's Commentaries on the Martial Way" edited by John Little instead.  It's kind of like Tao remastered.  It still has a lot of stuff that some wouldn't consider Jeet Kune Do, but his earlier Wing Chun heavy stuff - pre bai-jong stance stuff.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 4, 2006)

drummingman said:


> i just checked on a school in my area that teaches jeet kune do.the school aslo teached bjj and muay thai.
> i called the school and asked them about taking jkd lessons and they told me that they want me to take a few monthes of MT and bjj before i can start jkd.does anyone know why they won't let me go right into jkd first?
> i also just bought a book called "jeet kune do basics".does anyone have this book and what do you think of it if you do?


 
I think that they have the right idea. It helps to have some ideas of the basics of MA before embarking on JIK - which is as much philosophy as technique.

Example:

JKD Concept: Nearest weapon, nearest target

It helps to understand this if you are already familiar with basic strikes. In any case, the BJJ and MT combination sounds very good - provided it is qualified instruction.


----------



## Paul Borst (Feb 4, 2009)

drummingman said:


> thanks all.
> these are the 2 places that im looking into for studying jkd at:  complete fitness in fairfax va.your gonna have to google it because for some reason when i tried to put in the url it just kept getting messed up when i tryed to post it.
> http://www.scubajkd.com if you look at jeet kune do under the martial science section he refers to jeet kune do as jun fan gung fu.is there a reason why he calls it this instead of jeet kune do?
> please let me know what you think


I realize this thread is two years old or more.   But I just wanted to post that I'm currently training at Complete Fitness Concepts with Dan Mikeska and love it.   Dan is a great instructor.   I'm learning a great deal even if it is a lot of work.   

Paul


----------

